# Houseflies...



## infinity (Mar 13, 2006)

Ok, technically they're not houseflies but i just bought some curlies from livefoods and these are obviously meat eaters (unlike the melanogaster we all know and love to feed our baby mantises  )

-the question is, has anyone bred these on things that aren't intoxicatingly smelly?! - because these are perfect for later instars as variety but they're a pain in the arse to breed!

I've heard of raw liver, chicken, dog food, cat food, fish being used (obviously all the meats) - but has anyone got them to lay and feed on something a bit more 'nasal-friendly'?


----------



## julian camilo (Mar 20, 2006)

ive never heard of anyone reccommending keeping a culture of these or trying to breed them. the maggots for flies are very very cheap from fishing supply shops, so heap it really isnt worth the hassle trying to breed your own i reckon. though if you cant get a good supply of them i can understand why youd want to. wax moths are much easier to breed and keep and just as suitable as food i guess. but yeh i dont think breeding flies is worth the hassle , ive yet to see a manageable/bearable/efficient way of doing it.

x


----------



## Ian (Mar 20, 2006)

The answer is no Jon! I had a few jars with pieces of kitchen towel, with rotting milk and cat food on, andit stank! But they sure liked it...

At the moment I'm trying very wet dog food, altho, this doesn't appear to be working...


----------



## Jay (Mar 20, 2006)

I already started a post about this species and its rearing earlier in this forum under Housefly (Musca Domestica) rearing. I will post information about my experience rearing curly winged housflies there.


----------

